# ADA Power Sand size question



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

After much debate, I'm finally getting back into the hobby and am going with a 6 gallon. My question is, I have a box of ADA products I purchased about a year ago that I'd love to finally get to use. One of these products is the Power Sand M which is supposed to be for aquariums 14" or taller. However , this particular tank is 10" tall. Is there any chemical difference between the S and the M that would make it unwise to use the M in a smaller volume tank, or are the different sizes graded on particle size alone?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Particle size only as far as I know, so you're food to go!


----------



## pwolfe (Apr 6, 2011)

its strictly the size of the chunks.


----------

